
Show HN: Restabase – REST interface for SQL database - MoD411
https://github.com/marin-liovic/restabase
======
wjt
It might be interesting to take a look at PostgREST: a similar idea, though
only for PostgreSQL. [http://postgrest.com/](http://postgrest.com/)

~~~
tracker1
did a PR to update the readme, didn't notice that this was mysql/maria
limited... had to read the package.json.

Thanks for the link to a similar option for PostgreSQL

~~~
MoD411
This is using sequelize as ORM so it should work with PostgreSQL too. I just
haven't configured it yet.

~~~
tracker1
Does sequelize present PostgreSQL metadata the same way as MySQL?

~~~
MoD411
According to their docs it should:
[http://docs.sequelizejs.com/en/latest/](http://docs.sequelizejs.com/en/latest/)
I think it is only a matter of configuration and driver used. I did not have a
chance to try it out with PostgreSQL though.

